# diy l245 rebuild



## stacker (Mar 2, 2007)

Hay: Got the 245 home a small basket case, Not bad but head removed and misc. parts to get to head. After a good look notice and bad sign, the center cylinder had bad scratches so here i got a pulled the oil pan and snatched the piston out of her. After doing so i took another look at the cylinder i looked bad but not into the sleeve, So being the good shade tree i am i went and purchased a cylinder hone and to my surprise all that was on the sleeve was the aluminum from the piston and no scratches at all, ordered the parts today about 150.00 to put her back together she showed no other sign of wear or damaged bearings and other cylinders were great, I might get lucky. I'll keep everyone posted. AND BY THE WAY ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND A GOOD DEAL ON A 5' BLADE AND BOX BLADE , 5' ROTARY CUTTER COULD USE THESE AND MORE. THANKS AND MAKE A GREAT DAY


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Got a Tractor Supply Store in your area? They only carry the KING KUTTER brand but are dirt cheap!!

TSC LINK 

Dean

:cowboy:


----------



## stacker (Mar 2, 2007)

*diy rebuild l245*

Well Got her back together. She runs like a clock. Didn't take all that long either I tore it dong monday and put the head in the shop got the parts this morning and the head at 3:30 and she's was running at 8pm. I'm as tickled as a kid in a candy store. So i guess i'm a experience 245 mech now. by the way anyone got and 12.5 16 lug tires for this tractor or know where i can find a good deal Thanks and make a great day.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Congratulations on your kid in a candy store status!!

I'm confused,
On one thread your asking for 12.4 16 and on another your re: 12.5 16
Which do you want? 

I just checked my usual resources and most have retreated to an unknown cave (not sure why yet) but I too need two 9.5 x24 on an 8" rim and two 40.0 X15 SR for my FA B

Dean:cowboy:


----------



## stacker (Mar 2, 2007)

*Tires 12.4 16 aug lug needed*

I think this is a more common size, i probably did a typo when i put 12.5 16 i have found them locally but there 300.oo a piece. thanks.


----------

